# Propolis Fuzz w video



## Danbieranowski (Feb 9, 2021)

This thing is awesome! Knobs are boring anyways. Super buzzy fuzz, but also thick and strong like a Floor record. Built this for a friend but I might have to build my own now. Used Tayda PN2222s which worked out fine.


----------



## knucklehead (Feb 9, 2021)

Awesome work - how is the board secured in the enclosure?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 9, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> Awesome work - how is the board secured in the enclosure?


This is what I used: https://guitarpcb.com/product/pcb-secure-mounts/


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 10, 2021)

Nice work!  Those are some _nasty _tones.  I dig the eyes.


----------



## Robert (Feb 10, 2021)

knucklehead said:


> Awesome work - how is the board secured in the enclosure?



There are several ways you can do it.   The board is designed for adhesive nylon standoffs.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 10, 2021)

I was really surprised with the amount of lowend that is translated through the circuit. It sounds so buzzy, but really there's a lot of heavy low end too. It's really awesome.


----------



## dawson (Feb 10, 2021)

I was rather sharply startled the first time you hit the switch in the demo..totally jumped in my seat while my heartbeat accelerated to a "fight or flight" type situation.

Very well done, sir- from the guts to the art & LED's to the demo, bravo!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Feb 11, 2021)

dawson said:


> I was rather sharply startled the first time you hit the switch in the demo..totally jumped in my seat while my heartbeat accelerated to a "fight or flight" type situation.
> 
> Very well done, sir- from the guts to the art & LED's to the demo, bravo!


Thank you!


----------



## knucklehead (Feb 11, 2021)

Robert said:


> There are several ways you can do it.   The board is designed for adhesive nylon standoffs.


I always drilled holes and secured boards with screws - this alternative TRULY delights me. Thank you!


----------



## Kroars (Apr 23, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> This thing is awesome! Knobs are boring anyways. Super buzzy fuzz, but also thick and strong like a Floor record. Built this for a friend but I might have to build my own now. Used Tayda PN2222s which worked out fine.
> 
> View attachment 9694
> View attachment 9695


Love the graphics and the sound, nice work!! Did you measure the transistors at all or just pop em in? I’ve got a ton of metal can 2n2222’s that are all over the place.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Apr 23, 2021)

Kroars said:


> Love the graphics and the sound, nice work!! Did you measure the transistors at all or just pop em in? I’ve got a ton of metal can 2n2222’s that are all over the place.


Just popped em in and went for it!


----------



## Kroars (Apr 23, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Just popped em in and went for it!


Same here, and it sounded amazing.  Just wondering if I got lucky


----------



## yazooligan (Sep 6, 2021)

Would a lower or higher hfe 2N2222 be preferable for this?


Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice work!  Those are some _nasty _tones.  I dig the eyes.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 6, 2021)

I doubt that it matters in this pedal.


----------



## andare (Sep 6, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I doubt that it matters in this pedal.


Pretty sure if one gets dainty with the components this pedal will sound thin and flat. Sometimes you have to caveman it


----------



## gri (Oct 20, 2021)

i see you socketed the transitors. what others did you try? im thinking of doin the same i have some NOS old soviet germaniums. and may put a tentacle octave in the case with it. 2 foot switches. no knobs!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 21, 2021)

gri said:


> i see you socketed the transitors. what others did you try? im thinking of doin the same i have some NOS old soviet germaniums. and may put a tentacle octave in the case with it. 2 foot switches. no knobs!


I think I tried both 2N2222 and PN2222 and didn't hear a difference so I stuck with the PN2222 because they were less costly at the time.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 21, 2021)

I would advise against Germanium for Q3 or Q4 in the Propolis.  That octave pedal depends on Q3 & Q4 being balanced.  The thermal drift in Ge will tend to throw them out of balance, weakening the octave content.  You can try Ge for Q1 and/or Q2, but plan on changing R4 to bring the bias back in line.


----------

